# how to remove new folder.exe



## manuna (Aug 11, 2008)

Please kindly help to remove new folder.exe from my computer windows xp sp2 media center edition. Or Kindly suggest which is anti-virus is best for removing new folder.exe.


----------



## manuna (Aug 11, 2008)

how to remove internet connection without disabling LAN connections from peer to peer connections? any suggestions


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Most current AV products should remove this infection. Have you tried running AVG or Avast free versions? You can also run an on-line virus scan. Of course, you should be running a virus scanner all the time...

Some on-line virus scanning sites.

Trend Micro™ HouseCall


McAfee FreeScan

Kaspersky Online Virus Scanner

Panda ActiveScan with TruPrevent


----------

